# New York Betta owners, where U at?



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Are there any betta clubs or anything for New York? I know there is a central NY betta club on facebook but I'm not in central NY, I still "liked" it though...anyone in the Northeast?

Maybe we can organize a small gathering this summer?


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Plattsburgh, NY here and accounted for! Occasionally, on Long Island I most inhabit the NY-Canada border.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I used to go to SUNY-Plattsburgh. I didn't really like it, so I ran away to the University of Alaska 
I'm about 2 or so hours south

anyone else - I know there are more then the 2 of us


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm a long isalnder myself :3


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Did you now? I love it here and am continuing for grad school. Are you serious about Alaska? I knew someone from Alaska who every semester went to a different school and Plattsburgh was one o her first. She's been all over the world now.

How long ago were you here?


----------



## Aside (Mar 20, 2012)

New York City here and represented.


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm down on the PA border, so a ways away from the area you're asking about Tiki.

Though, I'm planning to transfer to SUNY Albany once my associate's is done (and I can afford to, of course). Albany's...closer to that area, haha.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Yaoi: Where on Long Island?


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

saranac lake ny


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Nassau County


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello Saranac Lake. We're not so far. How are the betta selling stores near you?

Nassau County? I'm from Suffolk County.


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

they suck for anything good you got to go to petco in vermont but i got some decent stock of here and a few other forums check my spawnlog


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ah. Derp, we actually have a LPS in my town which which is its own plce and not a chain and it will match chain store prices Ie: dollar per gallon sale. They also have cool decorations and while they don't sell females and they do use betta cups. They tend to keep them clean and well cared for.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

My dad lives in Freeport and my grandmother lived in hicksville. However my mom decided to rent out that house  I'm originally from Ozone Park, Queens.

I'll be on LI this weekend to visit my dad. My boyfriend had this thing for visiting the museaum of modern art - so we shall be venturing into manhattan. I have mixed feelings about this. I always went when I lived in NYC with my best friend but that was like 25 years ago. But this time, I have to be the tour guide and I'm kinda nervous about not getting lost via public transportation.



> Did you now? I love it here and am continuing for grad school. Are you serious about Alaska? I knew someone from Alaska who every semester went to a different school and Plattsburgh was one o her first. She's been all over the world now.
> 
> How long ago were you here?


I was a sophmore there in 1998-1999. I lived in Whitehall or was it Whiteface? It is one of the dorms connected by a tunnel to some other dorms and a dinning hall. I didn't care for it because it seemed to be too much of a party school and I am not a big fan of frats and sorities. They were always getting in trouble for one stupid thing or another. 
Anyways, I decided to do the National Student Exchange for one year and was planning to go back to Plattsburgh and live off campus with a friend. However, I met someone and ended up not only transfering into the University of Alaska the following year with an instate tuition rate. 

12 years later....

I finally left Alaska in January - with dog, chinchilla and 23 bettas. Only 2 fishies made it  If the window wasnt stuck open in the back seat for hours in the yukon, i think most would of made the trip. I ended up having to hold the survivors in a small pet carrier thing, on my lap for 10 days. At the few hotels we stayed out, I did water changes and then back in their cups they went.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Reslly? My town is on the other side of freeport. Right next to it. Next town over. 

I LOVE MOMA.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

A map for those that are geographically challenged.












> Reslly? My town is on the other side of freeport. Right next to it. Next town over.


That's Awsome


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yup. Do you know the pet shop Mutts and Butts?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Mutts and Butts?? Love the name but I never heard of it before.
I think im gonna have to go go find it now

I dont think I have been to the MOMA before. I;ve been to the MET twice. I'd rather go to non art museaums.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I love NYC useums. I've been to MOMA eight or so times and the MET even more. MOCA is fun to. 

Yup, Mutts and Butts is great, My dad knows the owner, so good deals.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Whiteface? That's your problem right there. Its known for being a party building because it is strictly freshmen and generally, all-freshman buildings are usually populated with those who don't know how to act once mommy and daddy aren't around. Not everyone, of course, but usually those who are sensible move out before the end of the year or make sure to live in the substance free building next time.

The frats are still annoying but so is the same for every university nowadays. I never had time for bullshit like that. I love living up here now, off campus. Even wit the right people, on campus was okay.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> Whiteface? That's your problem right there. Its known for being a party building because it is strictly freshmen


Not when I was there. It was the substance free building - and I think Adirondack was too. They didn't have an all freshman building. It was alot nicer then many of the other dorms - I had a friend that lived in...I forgot, it was across the street in one of the low rise dorms, it was like the ghetto over there. They even had a problem with people peeing in the hallways :shock: 

And the food was disgusting. I would only eat at the smaller dinning hall, not the larger one because I always ended up with food poisioning, or yellow/green food or deep fried flies...

These are the only pics I can find from my time there:


















The rooms were so small, the bed and the desk (which was really a table) was so small, you could barely sit at it - like the chair didnt fit betwen the two. and the phone was always falling off the dresser which is/was an automatic call to the police >.<










oooh to be somewhat thin again *sigh*

At least I didn't pick a school in the middle of nowhere like my sister did. She went to SUNY Morrisville and there is NOTHING there....She wen for 2 years, got an associates in equine something or other and said NO MORE. She hated it there, with a passion.

I looked to see if plattsburgh had a masters program for me, but they don't.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow. Yeah, I lived in ADK. Whiteface as a substance free building is hard to imagine. The food isn't that bad, they got a new food service when I came. Its still pretty gross and fatty now, relying on grease and salt to make up for flavour. Some of the things aren't bad but most I don't touch. If I work late and have to eat on campus I eat at Tim Hortons, which is new. 

SUNY Morrisville is a farming college now. I didn't know they did....anything else. How strange. 0_0


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

I almost went to SUNY Morrisville...I was supposed to move up to the area (that was a bust, to put it in as polite and family-friendly of terms as I can) and, at the time, was planning to go into Animal Behavior. Yea, there's not that much in the area...though the Chinese restaurant there is pretty good. I kind of like rural though myself.

Sivan, Morrisville does a lot of equine-centered programs as well, in addition to their agriculture programs.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Morrisville is supposed to have one of the best equine programs in the country, which is why she went there. All remember is seeing a lot of abondoned farmhouses along the way. 

There was another equine program she looked into, I think it was at Cortland? or maybe Cobbleskill? All i remember is it started with a C.

They offer more then just agricultural programs - there are a few bussiness and computer related ones, but most is still agriculture based.
http://www.morrisville.edu/academics/



> though the Chinese restaurant there is pretty good. I kind of like rural though myself.


we already live in a rural location...I guess it didn't bother her. I, on the other hand, need something more....bigger.


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

I was supposed to move into an old farmhouse that, half of which, had been converted into apartments. The apartment would have been really nice...if they had finished it.

Hmm...Cortland is up above Ithaca (closer to Ithaca than Morrisville), Corbleskill is further east (I think on the way to Albany if I'm not mistaken?), and the only other one I can think of is Cornell (in Ithaca) that is also one of the top for things like that (or just about anything, really...they're Ivy League and top-rated on any list I've seen them on). I don't know too much about Cortland or Cobleskill except that a friend is attending the former, and my older brother started to attend (and flunked out of) the latter. Oh, and of the three mentioned, they're the two that are SUNY.

Ah, I was thinking they were building up other programs/departments, but couldn't remember what. But, yea, they are still heavily agriculture and equine focused.

Haha, understandable. I like rural, as I said, but if not that then I tend to seem to like, at the least, easy access to a good-sized city. The in-between can be kind of frustrating.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Ah, right. I consider "farm" related stuff to be with horses too but there is a difference. My bad. I know there is another rural school like Morrisville but I cannot remember its name. I do not think its Cortland...I applied for their Master's program and they only offered education courses. I didn't check their undergrad courses though.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I'll ask her tomorrow what it was.

and in other news - mother nature YOU SUCK





*Winter Storm Warning for: *
Allegany
Cattaraugus
Chautauqua
Genesee
Livingston
Northern Erie
Southern Erie
Steuben
Wyoming
*Winter Weather Advisory for: *
Monroe
Niagara
Ontario
Orleans
Schuyler
Southeastern St. Lawrence
Southern Franklin
Western Clinton
Western Essex
Yates


*Special Weather Statement for: *
Eastern Albany
Eastern Columbia
Eastern Greene
Eastern Rensselaer
Eastern Schenectady
Hamilton
Montgomery
Northern Fulton
Northern Herkimer
Northern Saratoga
Northern Warren
Northern Washington
Schoharie
Southeast Warren
Southern Fulton
Southern Herkimer
Southern Saratoga
Southern Washington
Western Albany
Western Columbia
Western Greene
Western Rensselaer
Western Schenectad


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

theres enough of us to make our own club


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

Yea, I drove through possibly some of the worst of that between 2:30-3:00a today to get to work: mother nature is bi-polar, I swear...

I wasn't thinking it was actually too bad...until I hit the highway, that is.

I didn't realize that Cortland was primarily an education degree-based university (though, that is what my friend's currently working towards her master's in).


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, east coast weather has been bad. Rained hard all day. Way snowing around 3 AM on Monday.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I wwnt into Manhattan the other day. museum of modern art is not my thing

then we went to montauk point yesterday.

today i go home


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Modern art is terrible. Mantauk is nice though.


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

does anyone no if there are any good betta shops in glenns falls


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I've only been to Glenns Falls once and that was when I was taking the bus down from Plattsburgh to get to NYC. The Greyhound driver read my ticket wrong and tried to kick me out there. Then he got angry when I showed him my ticket again, after making everybody wait 10 minutes. And people wonder why I hate Greyhound...

Do you have a PetSmart in the area or local fish store?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Figured you guys might want to know about Betta Fish of New York. One of the American Betta Fish Association's sanctioned groups.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Betta-Fish-of-New-York/403942582971734?ref=ts


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

I think I stumbled across them at some point, but I didn't realize they had a FB page...checking it out now.

ETA: And now I know why..."Betta Fish of New York joined Facebook. 3 hours ago" Duh.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Pretty new 

Hopefully they'll be hosting some shows for ABFA!


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh. I'm going to go look at that.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey all! I'm also from NY, central, the hudson valley! I hope everyone will check out the BFONY facebook page! We would really like to get members, and hopefully hold a show in the future once the ABFA gets up and running!


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> Pretty new
> 
> Hopefully they'll be hosting some shows for ABFA!





MoonShadow said:


> Hey all! I'm also from NY, central, the hudson valley! I hope everyone will check out the BFONY facebook page! We would really like to get members, and hopefully hold a show in the future once the ABFA gets up and running!


Haha

And nice: I went ahead and "Liked" them and I'll definitely be keeping an eye out for updates. I think it'd be neat to attend a show if at all possible, and I imagine it wouldn't be as pricey as a lot of the working dog seminars I hear about (and cannot attend).

Any ideas where the shows might be? Or is that a TBA kind of thing?


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I can't fin the betta group, do you have a link to it Noah?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> does anyone no if there are any good betta shops in glenns falls


Places that sell fish, yes..good places that sell fish - not so much. 

There is Petco, Benson's and the crappy petstore in Avation Mall. Petco and Benson's would be your best bet but Benson's only has VT.



> I've only been to Glenns Falls once and that was when I was taking the bus down from Plattsburgh to get to NYC. The Greyhound driver read my ticket wrong and tried to kick me out there. Then he got angry when I showed him my ticket again, after making everybody wait 10 minutes. And people wonder why I hate Greyhound...
> 
> Do you have a PetSmart in the area or local fish store?


HAHA. Actually, i got into a fight with the lady at the Plattsburgh greyhound station. She insisted there was no stop in Warrensburg and that I HAD to go to Albany (uh - Adirondack trailways does in fact stop here - two times a day) along with every freakin town between Albany and Plattsburgh....which is why ot takes 3X as long to get home via bus.

The closest petsmart is in Saratoga Springs.

I liked the BFONY page as well. There is also a Central NY Betta club...
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Central-New-York-Betta-Club-CNYBC/164420216905067


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

Yaoilover12397 said:


> I can't fin the betta group, do you have a link to it Noah?


MrV posted the link on the last page, but if you still need it I'll post it again. Here ya go: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Betta-Fish-of-New-York/403942582971734

Also, forgot about the Central NY Club -- I'll have to "Like" that one as well.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I hate that the queensburry walmart always has someone in the pet section yet i see bettas swimming in their own filth.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

double posted


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Somebody should report them. I haven't seen the Queensbury Wal-mart but I am sure its just like every other. I posted a photo on their page of a Wal-mart betta in water so cloudy you could barely see the fish in it and with so much poop that is thickly lined the cup and floated into the gills of the fish every time it moved. They directed me to their customer care facebook section, which does nothing, and I can no longer view my photo on their page.

Terrible.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

There is a anti walmart betta group on facebook
http://www.facebook.com/fightwalmartfishcruelty

SOmetimes i see the dept manager yelling at the guy. There is also another walmart like 5 miles away. I think its officially in Glens falls or Hudson falls. They also have live fish. 

This guy came from walmart



















and so did this guy:


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Gah...went into petco today and all their tanks were cloudy and there were dead fish in ALL the tanks. Plus the bettas, poor things had mold or something growing in all the cups. Walmart's tanks were in better condition!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

... Severe thunderstorms are possible this afternoon into the evening 
across east central New York and adjacent western New England... 

The passage of a strong cold front and upper level disturbance... 
combined with moist and unstable conditions... will result in
thunderstorm development this afternoon. Storms may quickly become
severe with damaging winds and large hail the main threats.
Supercell structures are possible... which can result in hail the
size of Golf balls as well as winds gusts of greater than 60 and 
perhaps 70 mph.

The time frame for when severe thunderstorms are most likely will
generally be between 1 PM to 7 PM. The threat will first develop
across western and central areas... migrating to southern and
eastern areas later.


Jpv/iaa


Local Radar

Severe Overlay on Radar









 
















 - Severe Thunderstorm Warning








 - Severe Thunderstorm Watch








 - Special Weather Statement
 


Nearby Radar Stations


Burlington (CXX)
Albany (ENX)
 Weather Radio


Launch Weather Radio
 

Cities Affected


Adirondack
Athol
Bakers Mills
Bolton Landing
Brant Lake
Chestertown
Cleverdale
Diamond Point
Garnet Lake
Hague
Horicon
Igerna
Johnsburg
Kattskill Bay
North Creek
North River
Pottersville
Riparius
Rockhurst
Sabbath Day Point
Silver Bay
Stony Creek
The Glen
Thurman
Trout Lake
Warrensburg
Wevertown
 
Forecasts for New York


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Unhappy clouds


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I think the storm is going to miss me, though the sky has been rather threatening all day and the wind is not being very nice right now....


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

They need something like my PETco has- a big shelf with like 30 cubbyhole holes the perfect size for a betta cup!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> They need something like my PETco has- a big shelf with like 30 cubbyhole holes the perfect size for a betta cup!



Sorry idk what happened.., this was supposed to be on a different thread and came here??


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I was wondering what you were talking about LOL

anyways, welcome to the thread :-D

gah it was hot here today - at least 85


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Aside said:


> New York City here and represented.


There we go! I was born and raised in NYC, but recently moved up to ny state.



Sivan said:


> (Sivan)


I live in Upstate NY as well. What part are you in? You've heard of Binghamton or Norwich?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I live on the other side of the state - Lake George Region or 1 HR north of Albany but I'm originally from Ozone Park, queens


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

UGH, I HATE the Walmart in Queensbury. I either go to Bensens or pet co. Sometimes i go to Saratoga


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

But I am from South Glens Falls lol


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I like Benson's = their stuff is cheaper then Petco but i do not think the bettas fair any better there. Last time I was there, they all had clamped fins and looked so sad in their tiny glass bowls. They have some neat fish though - especially the tiny lobsters

The worst has to be Pet Center or whatever the one in Avation mall is called. HORRIBLE service, and they charge $2 for the stupid cup >.<


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Tikibirds said:


> I like Benson's = their stuff is cheaper then Petco but i do not think the bettas fair any better there. Last time I was there, they all had clamped fins and looked so sad in their tiny glass bowls. They have some neat fish though - *especially the tiny lobsters*
> 
> The worst has to be Pet Center or whatever the one in Avation mall is called. HORRIBLE service, and they charge $2 for the stupid cup >.<


LOL. I think you mean crayfish or shrimp if they are under 2 inches.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

The stuff at Bensens is expensive though. I got TDP at the Bensens in Saratoga though


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> There we go! I was born and raised in NYC, but recently moved up to ny state.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Upstate NY as well. What part are you in? You've heard of Binghamton or Norwich?


Plattsburgh. And yes and yes.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Sivan said:


> Plattsburgh. And yes and yes.


Plattsburg, is that north or south? Lol.


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> LOL. I think you mean crayfish or shrimp if they are under 2 inches.


Actually, some crayfish can get pretty large -- I believe only the dwarf species stay 2" or less. If they're freshwater then they're crayfish; marine, they're lobster.

We have a couple of crayfish at work right now that are probably about 4"-5" at the moment (and a third that's shrimp-sized). My pet care manager is looking to get rid of the larger ones if anyone knows anybody who might be interested and is in reasonable distance to the Elmira/Corning area. She's looking for someone who knows what they're doing and will take care of them appropriately and said they're not available to be fed to anything. Personally, I would love to take them myself (I think they're really cool) but I'm not sure when we might be moving and don't want to put them both in a 10-gallon at that size.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

NYC here too


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

xShainax said:


> Plattsburg, is that north or south? Lol.


The Northernmost tip of NY. 20 minutes from Montreal.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Sivan said:


> The Northernmost tip of NY. 20 minutes from Montreal.


Near Lake Placid, right?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sivan said:


> Plattsburgh. And yes and yes.


How far is Plattsburgh from or to Binghamton.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Plattsburgh is 40 minutes from Lake Placid. VERY far from Binghamtom, which is westward NY.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah, I noticed that its 4 hours from Plattsburgh.:/



Sivan said:


> Plattsburgh is 40 minutes from Lake Placid. VERY far from Binghamtom, which is westward NY.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, there aren't many members near me. I might be the only betta enthusiast up here.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Lol. Probably. Well you might find ibc shows if you travel a bit.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I will not travel to find an IBC show. I'm not bothered enough, really.


----------



## McLiz (Aug 7, 2012)

Coming from Queens ^_^


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

Just found this thread. No one lives in western NY??? i'm in the Rochester/Buffalo area


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Anyone from the Hudson Valley?? Just got an apartment in Saugerties, in Ulster County, about an hour sound of Albany and 2 hours north of NYC


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

If a NY chapter for the IBC was to be opened (IBC and Non-IBC members would be free to join) How far would people be willing to travel for meetings or outings once every 2 to 3 months or so? Since it takes roughly 9 hours to drive from the bottom to the top of the state. We would try to hold everything in a relatively central area to everything!!


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

If a show was within an hour of me, I would consider going. Honestly, the gas prices are not friendly enough for anything beyond that.


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

Maybe to Syracuse, which is about 2 1/2 hours from me or thereabouts.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

It depends. My dad still lives in NYC but Albany or Plattsburgh would be more realistic.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I actually live in Upstate NY (Norwich) to be exact. So Binghamton is about an hour from me. Syracuse is a pretty long drive. Not that long though because it's about and hour and 30 minutes.

All depending on where we were to meet up if so. I also think age would have to play a huge part in this.

How would we estasblish age in who is/isnt joining?

Maybe anything below 17 is too young? Just some ideas to think about. There are kids that are very intelegent in betta care, breeding, and health while there are many adults that are also the same.

My point is that some people can hold the same conversation (and know what they're talking about) and be minors. Would we let them join this chapter and go to meetings or would they be excluded?


----------

